

US Shows No Mercy: Bradley Manning Convicted - schnuffyjones
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/us-military-court-convicts-bradley-manning-in-wikileaks-case-a-913986.html

======
junto
es•pi•o•nage (ˈɛs pi əˌnɑʒ, -nɪdʒ, ˌɛs pi əˈnɑʒ)

n.

    
    
      1. the act or practice of spying.
    
      2. the use of spies by a government to discover
         the military and political secrets of other nations.
    
      3. the use of spies by a corporation or the like to 
         acquire the plans or technical knowledge of a
         competitor: industrial espionage.
    
      4. the act of publicizing US war crimes that have been
         declared 'secrets'. Also referred to as 'whistle-
         blowing'.
    

I thought I should probably update the official dictionary entry.

